# Peanut Butter



## fmdog44 (Aug 22, 2020)

With two tropical storms headed for the Gulf of Mexico I went out last night and bought some food that does not need refrigeration and peanut butter was one of them. As a late night snack I spread some on a piece of bread and it was delicious. I have not eaten peanut butter since the last hurricane before Harvey. This morning I spread some on my pancakes. Some of the brands on the shelf were three times the price of Skippy. I will never know if they are worth their price.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> With two tropical storms headed for the Gulf of Mexico I went out last night and bought some food that does not need refrigeration and peanut butter was one of them. As a late night snack I spread some on a piece of bread and it was delicious. I have not eaten peanut butter since the last hurricane before Harvey. This morning I spread some on my pancakes. Some of the brands on the shelf were three times the price of Skippy. I will never know if they are worth their price.


Peanut butter and banana sandwiches. Great stuff. The crunchy peanut butter. Elvis Presley favorite .


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

I also like peanut butter.  But I only eat the versions with only 2 ingredients - peanuts & salt.
The type that stays mixed without stirring & refrigeration does that by adding Hydrogenated Oil, which is not so good for arteries.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Hydrogenated vegetable oil? You are eating peanut oil. What's the difference? If it's an oil without Trans fats you should be o.k.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Hydrogenated vegetable oil? You are eating peanut oil. What's the difference? If it's an oil without Trans fats you should be o.k.


Read up a bit on hydrogenated oil.  Hydrogenation makes the oil a trans fat.
The peanut oil in unmodified peanut butter is not hydrogenated.  That's why it separates.
https://www.heart.org/en/healthy-living/healthy-eating/eat-smart/fats/trans-fat


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> Read up a bit on hydrogenated oil.  Hydrogenation makes the oil a trans fat.
> The peanut oil in unmodified peanut butter is not hydrogenated.  That's why it separates.
> https://www.heart.org/en/healthy-living/healthy-eating/eat-smart/fats/trans-fat


From your link. The killer is Trans fats.
So I'm holding a jar of Jif peanut butter in my hot little hands and the ingredients say zero Trans fat.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

There's only one peanut butter I will buy, and that is ADAMS.

It's 100% peanuts, nothing else. No salt, no sugar, no nothing, just peanuts.

All other peanut butter is chemical filled garbage.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> There's only one peanut butter I will buy, and that is ADAMS.
> 
> It's 100% peanuts, nothing else. No salt, no sugar, no nothing, just peanuts.
> 
> All other peanut butter is chemical filled garbage.


They really don't put many chemicals in peanut butter. It's kind of self preserving . 
The jar I have has zero vitamins as well. I see the Adams on the shelves. But a jar lasts me a long time unrefrigerated.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> They really don't put many chemicals in peanut butter. It's kind of self preserving .
> The jar I have has zero vitamins as well. I see the Adams on the shelves. But a jar lasts me a long time unrefrigerated.


I should have been more specific... garbage additives/ingredients, junk if you will.


----------



## Wren (Aug 22, 2020)

Crunchy peanut butter and celery makes a tasty snack


----------



## Jules (Aug 22, 2020)

For Aunt Marg, you can get the SuperStore’s Blue Menu Just Peanuts.  That’s my brand of choice, though Kraft & some store brands also have a peanut-only choice. 

It did take me a while to adjust to years of PB with sugar, etc. Now I can’t tolerate them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

Jules said:


> For Aunt Marg, you can get the SuperStore’s Blue Menu Just Peanuts.  That’s my brand of choice, though Kraft & some store brands also have a peanut-only choice.
> 
> It did take me a while to adjust to years of PB with sugar, etc. Now I can’t tolerate them.


Well, as the old saying goes, you learn something new everyday.

I had not a clue other brands offered a 100% peanut butter choice with no additives and/or garbage ingredients.

Will take a close look next time I'm shopping. Thanks for the mention, Jules!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2020)

Another peanut butter fan.

I just finished a jar of Smucker's Natural.

When I open a fresh jar I pour off the standing oil before giving it a stir to save a couple of hundred calories.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> They really don't put many chemicals in peanut butter. It's kind of self preserving .
> The jar I have has zero vitamins as well. I see the Adams on the shelves. But a jar lasts me a long time unrefrigerated.


That's the other reason for hydrogenation.  It extends the shelf life.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> There's only one peanut butter I will buy, and that is ADAMS.
> 
> It's 100% peanuts, nothing else. No salt, no sugar, no nothing, just peanuts.
> 
> All other peanut butter is chemical filled garbage.


Laura Scudder's is also good - Only ingredients are peanuts & salt.  And an unsalted version if you prefer.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Another peanut butter fan.
> 
> I just finished a jar of Smucker's Natural.
> 
> ...


With a name like Smucker's, it has to be good.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> From your link. The killer is Trans fats.
> So I'm holding a jar of Jif peanut butter in my hot little hands and the ingredients say zero Trans fat.


I looked up Jif.  Looks like they came out with a new "Jif Natural" version; probably after people became informed.  Interesting that some reviews complained about "A bunch of oil on top of the peanut butter," LOL.  No trans fat because they don't hydrogenate that version.  Well, that's better, but I don't need Palm Oil, Molasses or Sugar in my peanut butter.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Aug 22, 2020)

I make my own.  Usually I'll mix dry roasted no added salt and home roasted plain spanish peanuts.  We don't make it all that often, and usually when I'm going to use the processor for something else that day.  

I forgot to mention that I never really cared for peanut butter as a kid.  When I was about 18 or 19 a friend of mine had gotten some natural , just peanuts and salt, from a health food store.  That's when I found out I did like peanut butter, not that stuff from the grocery store though.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

Oris Borloff said:


> I make my own.  Usually I'll mix dry roasted no added salt and home roasted plain spanish peanuts.  We don't make it all that often, and usually when I'm going to use the processor for something else that day.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I never really cared for peanut butter as a kid.  When I was about 18 or 19 a friend of mine had gotten some natural , just peanuts and salt, from a health food store.  That's when I found out I did like peanut butter, not that stuff from the grocery store though.


I also sometimes make peanut butter in my Vitamix.  But that cleanup.........


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Peanut butter and banana sandwiches. Great stuff. The crunchy peanut butter. Elvis Presley favorite .



The king liked 'em fried in butter.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2020)

S'mores made with a _schmear_ of peanut butter or peanut butter cups are great comfort food when you are alone in the dark after a hurricane or just home on a Saturday night watching Svengoolie.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> That's the other reason for hydrogenation.  It extends the shelf life.


Even the non hydrogenated peanut butter lasts a long time on the shelf.
The real reason to hydrogenate because it's a proper bit.. h to stir it up .  In the good old days I used to just turn the jar upside down.  But I enjoy the easy spread now and I'm close to 90 so I think it might be preserving me as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> Laura Scudder's is also good - Only ingredients are peanuts & salt.  And an unsalted version if you prefer.


I can't believe all of the brands now going au-naturel. About time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> I looked up Jif.  Looks like they came out with a new "Jif Natural" version; probably after people became informed.  Interesting that some reviews complained about "A bunch of oil on top of the peanut butter," LOL.  No trans fat because they don't hydrogenate that version.  Well, that's better, but I don't need Palm Oil, Molasses or Sugar in my peanut butter.


Same as me, I don't need all of the other nonsense ingredients in it.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> The king liked 'em fried in butter.


My favorite, too.  Also I'd put some maple syrup on the toast & sliced almonds.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> My favorite, too.  Also I'd put some maple syrup on the toast & sliced almonds.



My gawd, while you're at it why don't you put ice cream on top and be done with it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> My gawd, while you're at it why don't you put ice cream on top and be done with it!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 22, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Another peanut butter fan.
> 
> I just finished a jar of Smucker's Natural.
> 
> ...



I do that, too.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 22, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>



If I ate that I bet I could hear my arteries hardening and my blood sugar rising.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> If I ate that I bet I could hear my arteries hardening and my blood sugar rising.


I'd be spending the day in the ER with IV insulin.


----------



## bingo (Aug 22, 2020)

who knew....
peanut butter could stir  up quite the crunch...
ha!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 22, 2020)

Back in the day, Consumer Reports reported that Jif was the only peanut butter they tested that didn't have rodent hair in it.

Is Jif still around?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Back in the day, Consumer Reports reported that Jif was the only peanut butter they tested that didn't have rodent hair in it.
> 
> Is Jif still around?


I'll take a little rodent hair any day over artery-clogging junk.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Back in the day, Consumer Reports reported that Jif was the only peanut butter they tested that didn't have rodent hair in it.
> 
> Is Jif still around?


Yes. I have a jar opened.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'll take a little rodent hair any day over artery-clogging junk.


Eventually all humans arteries get clogged. It's programmed obsolescence. Enjoy your rodent hair.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 22, 2020)

This is what I like sometimes:  http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51MshQ9HrHL._SY300_QL70_.jpg

(I hope I'm not boring anybody with the links..  can't manage to right-click)


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> With two tropical storms headed for the Gulf of Mexico I went out last night and bought some food that does not need refrigeration and peanut butter was one of them. As a late night snack I spread some on a piece of bread and it was delicious. I have not eaten peanut butter since the last hurricane before Harvey. This morning I spread some on my pancakes. Some of the brands on the shelf were three times the price of Skippy. I will never know if they are worth their price.


Have you tried Smucker's Goober Grape Peanut Butter ?  I tried it a few months ago after many years of not eating peanut butter and enjoyed it.   It is yummy and a great snack.  Oh heck, we're going to die anyway.   Might as well die with grape jelly and peanut butter smeared on our lips.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 22, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Have you tried Smucker's Goober Grape Peanut Butter ?  I tried it a few months ago after many years of not eating peanut butter and enjoyed it.   It is yummy and a great snack.  Oh heck, we're going to die anyway.   Might as well go with grape jelly and peanut butter on our lips.
> 
> View attachment 119309


That's in my link...  it's good stuff!!


----------



## deesierra (Aug 23, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Have you tried Smucker's Goober Grape Peanut Butter ?  I tried it a few months ago after many years of not eating peanut butter and enjoyed it.   It is yummy and a great snack.  Oh heck, we're going to die anyway.   Might as well go with grape jelly and peanut butter smeared on our lips.
> 
> View attachment 119309


I haven't tried this, but my favorite jelly is grape! I'm going to put it on my shopping list....along with an extra vial of insulin. Hah.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 23, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I should have been more specific... garbage additives/ingredients, junk if you will.


Precisely!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> I also sometimes make peanut butter in my Vitamix.  But that cleanup.........


Same here. I make all kinds of nut butters in my vitamix. They are great mixed with frozen bananas for a completely natural frozen dessert.


----------



## charry (Aug 23, 2020)

Wren said:


> Crunchy peanut butter and celery makes a tasty snack
> View attachment 119237




I like philly cream cheese and walnuts stuffed in my celery ...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

charry said:


> I like philly cream cheese and walnuts stuffed in my celery ...


Boy, does that ever sound delish!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2020)

Has anyone tried that peanut flour/powder?





https://www.consumerreports.org/healthy-snacks/is-powdered-peanut-butter-good-for-you/

https://www.tasteofhome.com/article/powdered-peanut-butter/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Has anyone tried that peanut flour/powder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never even heard of it before.

I gather it would be great for baking?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 23, 2020)

I always keep PNB in the house since I get it from Costco when it's on sale, two 48 oz jars for $7.49 or $7.98 (forgot which). I hadn't eaten it for awhile. In the last month, I've gotten back into eating PNB with jelly and now daily...PNB with organic apple slices.  I tried a brand of "healthier" PBN once. It was terrible. I'm glad Costco has such a liberal return policy.  I prefer Jif but Skippy is fine too.
@win231  I've read that PNB is actually good for the heart. There was no specification as to what should be eliminated from the ingredients.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I always keep PNB in the house since I get it from Costco when it's on sale, two 48 oz jars for $7.49 or $7.98 (forgot which). I hadn't eaten it for awhile. In the last month, I've gotten back into eating PNB with jelly and now daily...PNB with organic apple slices.  I tried a brand of "healthier" PBN once. It was terrible. I'm glad Costco has such a liberal return policy.  I prefer Jif but Skippy is fine too.
> @win231 *I've read that PNB is actually good for the heart. There was no specification as to what should be eliminated from the ingredients.*


I've heard the same, as for what should be eliminated from the ingredients, anything and everything that isn't 100% natural peanuts.


----------



## win231 (Aug 23, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I always keep PNB in the house since I get it from Costco when it's on sale, two 48 oz jars for $7.49 or $7.98 (forgot which). I hadn't eaten it for awhile. In the last month, I've gotten back into eating PNB with jelly and now daily...PNB with organic apple slices.  I tried a brand of "healthier" PBN once. It was terrible. I'm glad Costco has such a liberal return policy.  I prefer Jif but Skippy is fine too.
> @win231  I've read that PNB is actually good for the heart. There was no specification as to what should be eliminated from the ingredients.


I don't know if they sell it at Costco, but the Laura Scudder's brand is really good with one or two ingredients.  Some brands try to improve the taste of natural peanut butter by adding extra salt & sugar.
It's the non-hydrogenated oil from natural peanut butter that's good for the heart - similar to olive oil.  The problem with oil is when it's modified - which turns it into a thick saturated fat.  That's needed for peanut butter you don't have to stir & refrigerate.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't know if they sell it at Costco, but the Laura Scudder's brand is really good with one or two ingredients.  Some brands try to improve the taste of natural peanut butter by adding extra salt & sugar.
> It's the non-hydrogenated oil from natural peanut butter that's good for the heart - similar to olive oil.  The problem with oil is when it's modified - which turns it into a thick saturated fat.  That's needed for peanut butter you don't have to stir & refrigerate.


I find with the ADAMS that I have always bought, I mix the peanut butter well as soon as I bring it home, then place the jar into the freezer for an hour, then into the fridge.

The peanut butter remains perfectly stirred and creamy for the entire duration. No oil separation whatsoever.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 23, 2020)

Anyone tried Nutella?  I understand that it's banned in some European countries as a health risk.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Anyone tried Nutella?  I understand that it's banned in some European countries as a health risk.


Been many years since I had Nutella, like back in the late part of the 80's. 

Was flavourful, but too sweet for my liking.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2020)

My  father told me about pb and pickle sandwiches; sounds gross but with dill pickles they are good!


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 23, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Have you tried Smucker's Goober Grape Peanut Butter ?  I tried it a few months ago after many years of not eating peanut butter and enjoyed it.   It is yummy and a great snack.  Oh heck, we're going to die anyway.   Might as well die with grape jelly and peanut butter smeared on our lips.
> 
> View attachment 119309


EXACTLY!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 23, 2020)

As long as you eat something occasionally it does you no harm. It's not like smoking a pack a day. This country like all others, went from al natural to all artificial with industrialization and now is crawling back to "all natural". But keep in mind labeling laws do not require full disclosure of everything in foods. Besides, how many trillion hot dogs have been consumed?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 23, 2020)

Love peanut butter on toasted OroWheat Winter Wheat.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Been many years since I had Nutella, like back in the late part of the 80's.
> 
> Was flavourful, but too sweet for my liking.


I love Nutella,I have it on an English muffin for breakfast,I esp like it on sliced apples or strawberries for dessert YUM YUM!


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 23, 2020)

The Nutella is my son's but he won't miss a spoonful here and there.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> My  father told me about pb and pickle sandwiches; sounds gross but with dill pickles they are good!


Sounds like something that should be outlawed! LOL!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 23, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Peanut butter and banana sandwiches. Great stuff. The crunchy peanut butter. Elvis Presley favorite .


I hate bananas and I’m allergic to peanuts


----------



## deesierra (Aug 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Has anyone tried that peanut flour/powder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, but I like to cook so I'm sure I could find some creative uses for it! Would probably lend itself well to Asian or Indian recipes.


----------



## toffee (Aug 24, 2020)

love it -but straight from the jar -- mmm -but its good stuff -but causes belly fat.


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Back in the day, Consumer Reports reported that Jif was the only peanut butter they tested that didn't have rodent hair in it.
> 
> Is Jif still around?


Rodent hair adds needed fiber.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Have you tried Smucker's Goober Grape Peanut Butter ?  I tried it a few months ago after many years of not eating peanut butter and enjoyed it.   It is yummy and a great snack.  Oh heck, we're going to die anyway.   Might as well die with grape jelly and peanut butter smeared on our lips.
> 
> View attachment 119309


There was also GooberStrawberry and GooberMarshmallow-  never tried them, not sure if they're made anymore.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> There was also GooberStrawberry and GooberMarshmallow-  never tried them, not sure if they're made anymore.


Oh, is anyone familiar with Fluffernutter?  A classmate in elementary school brought it for her lunch every day.  Two slices of white bread with peanutbutter on one and marshmallow fluff on the other.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2020)

There was a song called about peanut butter back a few decades ago  "I like peanut butter. I like toast and jam. That's what baby feeds me I'm her lovin' man." (isn't it odd we can remember song lyrics from 40 years ago but we can't remember where we put our glasses last night?)


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> There was a song called about peanut butter back a few decades ago  "I like peanut butter. I like toast and jam. That's what baby feeds me I'm her lovin' man." (isn't it odd we can remember song lyrics from 40 years ago but we can't remember where we put our glasses last night?)


I don't remember peanut butter in the song.
It was I like bread and butter.
Lyrics are stored in a different part of the brain than glasses.
The song is about her eating with another man.
Your lyrics are more generous.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I don't remember peanut butter in the song.
> It was I like bread and butter.
> Lyrics are stored in a different part of the brain than glasses.
> The song is about her eating with another man.
> Your lyrics are more generous.


Yeah, that dawned on me later but I didn't think anyone would remember the song so to heck with it.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Yeah, that dawned on me later but I didn't think anyone would remember the song so to heck with it.


I love the melody. It's actually a sad song. Peanut butter is in there somewhere.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------

